# V: GTX 960 2 GB von  Gigabyte



## Martina (27. September 2016)

verkaufe GTX 960 2 GB Ram von Gigabyte 

Preise VB 
Anfragen per PN
Karte ist TipTop in Ordnung


----------



## Martina (1. November 2016)

VERKAUFT


----------

